# Need a new Sonar / Chart plotter unit



## Captain Ahab (Aug 5, 2015)

My Lowrance 332 dies last night - ouch!

I am looking to step up the game - want something with down and / or side scan

I am concerned about the transducer on those units - looks like it sticks way down and I will break it off?


What units are you running and pros and cons please


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm running a Lowrance HDS 8 Gen 1 and HDS 7 Gen 2, both connected to the structure scan black box mounted under the console, so I can see everything they offer (and the same thing on both) in different configurations as I choose. I have the LSS1 TD and I thought it was big, but I believe the LSS 2 (gen 2) is even bigger. The HDS 7/G2 works just fine connected to the LSS 1. I have not "hit" anything with any of my 'ducers but I troll 99.9% of the time, so that lessens the chances of hitting a rock and such, but it's still possible. Both of the Lowrance TD's are mounted on the transom. 

The LSS 1 can mount flush on the bottom, especially if you have a stepped transom, the 2d TD is just like any other TD. HB's have an all in one TD, even for side/down scan, and has it's +/-'s from various comments, but everyone loves how easy the HB's are to operate/switch screens. I've read several positive comments on the new Helix line from HB, and have played with one, even made a change for the owner on the chart screen so they are easy to operate. I also have a HB 788 HD ci on my TM so I'm familiar with HB's as well. 

You need to go to BPS/Cabelas, wherever and play with 'em, punch some buttons, ask ?'s, and check out youtube for more info. It's a tuff decision to make as it's lots of $$ and you want to get it right the first time.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you - I will shoot myself with a bean bag in the nuts before I ever ask questions are BPS or Cabelas - never got an acceptable answer at those places around here


----------



## JoshKeller (Aug 5, 2015)

take a look at the new humminbird helix 7 units coming out.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 6, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Thank you - I will shoot myself with a bean bag in the nuts before I ever ask questions are BPS or Cabelas - never got an acceptable answer at those places around here



Perhaps, but how do you really feel about it? :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 8, 2015)

Thinking of the hummingbird with si and di 

Anyone using one?


----------



## Skiffing (Aug 8, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Thank you - I will shoot myself with a bean bag in the nuts before I ever ask questions are BPS or Cabelas - never got an acceptable answer at those places around here



Cap - That's about the third post you've made her recently here that caught me with a half swallowed gulp of beverage.

My laptop can't take anymore spray and my sinuses are clean. Provide a warning on future posts. Something like "Put your coffee cup down" ought to do it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 9, 2015)

Sorry man hate to see you waste good coffe


----------



## jethro (Aug 10, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Thinking of the hummingbird with si and di
> 
> Anyone using one?



Yep. A Helix 5 SI GPS. Great unit, I've been really happy with it, but I will admit to being a bit of a 'Bird fanboy. Have used them on the ice for a long time.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks will look at it


----------



## Insanity (Aug 10, 2015)

Deleted. Stupid phone.


----------



## cocopuff (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey I just bit the bullet and bought a helix 5 si gps will post a review on it once I have used it a few times. The best price I found was at jet.com apparently they are a company that was set up to compete with Amazon have a free return policy and free membership for 6 months. Snagged mine for $430 no tax free shipping. Just thought this might be helpful to you and other members after looking around all day for the best price from a website that isn't shady looking.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info gonna get one today


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 12, 2015)

Fit that site you have to pay and join????


----------



## cocopuff (Aug 12, 2015)

You get a free six month membership, so you don't have to pay just use the free trial. Here's an article on it in bloomberg https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-01-07/amazon-bought-this-mans-company-now-hes-coming-for-them-correct
Seems like a very legitimate site, I was able to get the free trial with no problems and just deleted my credit card info after purchase so they can't charge me when the trial runs out. My account with them even says when my free trial runs out in 6 months.

Here is another place I found it about the same price, but read a few bad reviews about this site (most were very positive but there were a few about defective gear) https://www.thedigitaloasis.com/Humminbird-Helix-5-Sigps-Combo-409640-1_p_31631.html

Just emailed jet and here is their response about the trial: "When your trial membership is over you will not be charged a dime. We promise that once this membership is up all that will change is you will not be able to access the savings. This is a true no strings attached FREE trial membership."

Only reason I didn't order from amazon.com for $450 is they charge tax in TN. Hope some of this helps, any $$ saved is more dollars you can spend on the boat :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 12, 2015)

Cool I will give it a try


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 14, 2015)

Ordered mine will test it this coming week


----------



## cocopuff (Aug 14, 2015)

Glad to hear it man! Mine came in yesterday, and I get all next week off of work so I'm looking forward to trying it out on Lake Barkley.


----------



## Vader809 (Aug 19, 2015)

That's a decent price on the Helix 5 si. most places start at $499.99, Hoping once the 7's hit the market the 5'swill come down in price(hopefully)


----------

